# Frage zu static



## mcbass (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi

  Ich habe heute nach einem Beispiel code für etwas gesucht, und dabei ist mir etwas unter gekommen, was ich nicht so ganz verstehe :



```
public class MyClass{
 
 	private MyClass() {
 	// Protect default constructor
 	}
 
 	static {
 		myHash.put("entry1", "A");
 		myHash.put("entry2", "B");
 
 	}
 }
```
 
 Ich habe so eine verwendung von static noch nie gesehen, hat jemand nen link wo sowas näher beschrieben ist, oder kann mir vielleicht direkt jeman einer Erklärung geben, was ich mit sowas mache ?

 -mcbass


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Siehe: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials177489.html&highlight=Konstruktoren

Gruß Tom


----------



## mcbass (21. Dezember 2004)

Danke, das war sehr hilfreich


----------

